# Washing off your Hydroton (expanded clay pellets)



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

What a pain. I didnt know it was going to have all that dust on it. I went to wash it off and it turned the water a horrible brown color. Please tell me your methods of washing it off. I spent like 30 min washing it off and it still is dirty. :x me so angry


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

dont spend too much time doing it. even after rinsing them for hours, my tank water was still brown for the next couple months. just part of the game unfortunantly.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Poopy. Do I need to worry about it affecting my frogs at all, or is it ok. I just dont want to hurt my little buddies.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

I would not be worried one bit, as long as you rinsed it. I put mine in a strainer and ran water over it for 10-15 mins.


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

not after you get all the actual dirt off. the remaining discoloration is just the natural effect of the clay running off (i.e. ever seen the Red River?).

Never affected my frogs anyway.

If you want to rinse them quicker (assuming you are doing it in the sink right now), put them in a 5g bucket (like the Home Depot bucket), and then take the hose at them spraying hard. They will toss around like crazy. then use a strainer to drain the water and start all over again. After doing that 3-4 times, they are about as clean as they will get.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Cool. Thx very much guys. Once I get my viv setup, I will post some pics if it.


----------



## unbrokenchain42 (Dec 18, 2004)

i use hydrokorrel and there is no coloration of the water at all. just a thought.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Use a strainer from the kitchen.
Just don't let you wife find out.... :lol:


----------

